# Inferno Orange Clio 182



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Had a mate come round today to so I could show him the basics of detailing. The car was very clean to begin with so not too much work needed. First detail in a long time!

Snowfoamed
Washed: Victoria Wax Super Soap
Wheels: Billberry 3:1
Tires: Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel
Exhaust: Megs NXT Gen Metal Polish.
Glaze: Clearkote Red Moose Glaze
Wax: Svisswax Saphir


















































































































































That's the lot.

Thanks.


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks great mate! I love the inferno!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks great. Well done


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work, such a stunning colour!

Love the black Turini's!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Lovely ! 

Like the combo of Inferno with those black turinis too :thumb:

What exhaust is that btw ?


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks,

the exhaust is a K-tec ultrasport with de-cat.


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

Looks PENG! Love that colour, all the 182s around me are either the light blue or black  nice to see a bright one


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Great pictures! :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work. Love unusual colours:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great reflections for such a colour! Looks lovely.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks brill:thumb:


----------



## Darkus (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

What a brave color, liked it friend.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Russ where are you lol 

Looks nice mate - Great colour


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i love that colour, great work! nice username too 
just realised this is ancient


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

what a brilliant colour, beats the hell out of that blue colour they come in. 

Nice work


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job.love that colour


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice car...nice pad too!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Wheel and body colour works a treat together, lovely finish too:thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work - looks ace!

On an unrelated note, I will buy your house - it looks awesome!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pics,love the colour combo.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Fantastic Looking. =O


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

car looks awesome in the after pics and the colour looks wicked!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning work bud


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice, I nearly ended up buying one of these, great little cars :thumb:

Super job, wheels look dripping wet, such detail! Nice work :thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

That looks amazing - I love 182's :thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> Nice work - looks ace!
> 
> On an unrelated note, I will buy your house - it looks awesome!


Cheers guys, it is a nice unusual colour.

Afraid it's my parents house, been there for 11 years.


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

couldnt resist


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

looks real nice that


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great work and awesome. Bloody rare as well the inferno Clios. 

Still love this colour ever since it first came out, black Turini rims are spot on too.


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

nice reflection shots there


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

looks very nice that does.


----------



## readie (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't resist the bump:
Three years on:








Got bored of the silver wheels looks like his again now:
















Finally had a play on PS


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work on passing on your skills and as the guys are saying, a cracking colour.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Mmmmm thats hot!


----------



## readie (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad you like it! I have had it since nov 2011 I am really enjoying it! It has picked up lots of stone chips so will be getting the front end sorted ASAP!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

That colour is awesome


----------



## laurieballard (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the orange


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice in this colour:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great car, nice rare colour too. Wonderful job mate! :thumb:


----------



## readie (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad everyone likes it! I was looking for a liquid yellow one but this one came up local and when I was googling inferno orange clio this thread came up and I saw it had been very clean before and loved the black wheels

I should say:
Cleaned using tbm with zaino z7 
Wheels with billberry 
And waxed with chem guys 50/50


I do have some auto finesse tough coat but it needs polishing. Before application and I am waiting for nice weather


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Haha cool to see you have this car. I will let my mate know it's still around.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome love the colour of that, looks in mint condition too. Btw does anyone know the name of the darkish yellow that these clios also come in? Theres a mint one down the road from me thats similar to this


----------



## Spudey (Jun 13, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> Awesome love the colour of that, looks in mint condition too. Btw does anyone know the name of the darkish yellow that these clios also come in? Theres a mint one down the road from me thats similar to this


Liquid yellow is the renault metallic ID colour. Looks great on 182s.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

i want this.......


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Inferno when clean is epic. When dirty its the worst looking colour ever. Best move I made with mine painting the wheels black


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Really nice shots


----------

